# How do you sex Ancon Hill Auratus



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

How do you sex Ancon Hill Auratus. I was told that females will have a bar across their back and males will not. I have a couple of frogs that appear to have bars on their back but they do not extend across their entire back. I will try to get pictures up soon. I have been on Saurians site and read his section on Ancon Hills but I am still a bit confused about the extent of the bar.


----------



## porkchop48 (May 16, 2006)

The group I had both males and females had bars and spot. IMO that is a very inaccurate way to sex them.


----------



## NathalieB (Apr 23, 2007)

same here, both males and females have bars;


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

thanks for that note. I guess I will not know till they breed, if they do. As of now I have a group fo 4 all about the same size and they are about 10-12 mos old. I guess if I have a pair I may expect eggs any day


----------



## munchi (Feb 22, 2008)

i had that problem. i have 8 of them and i wasnt sure which were which but i had two really fat frogs... i though something was wrong with them but they were just pregnant females!!

now i have eggs from one... wait for eggs from the second one


----------



## adamradage (Jul 21, 2008)

Males will tend to have larger discs on the ends of their digits and because of this are normally better at climbing. The male I have tends to be seen in the upper parts of my vivarium more often.


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

I have noticed lately their are two of them that like to scale the tank. They are in a 15 Gallon tall and they regularly get to the top. Usually i find them their in the morning. I also noticed one of them has been climbing the foliage, trying to get as high as he can go. Unfortunately its hard for me to get a good look at them to sex them since they are so skittish.


----------



## sounddrive (Jan 4, 2007)

some say auratus are very hard to sex i feel they are very easy to sex as the males and femals usualy look very different once they start to get close to maturity. even well feed males will usually be much thinner than a female and males tend to have a strait back. females tend to get a bit of a belly pretty early on in life, and this isnt a positive but ive noticed a difference in head size and width also, but thats not a guarante.


----------

